# Anonymity pisses me off



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 21, 2005)

I know you guys have the capability to post the name of the person that reps you, it would be nice not to have to put up with anonypusses that -rep you with complete anonymity.     I could care less if I get -repped or not, but I'd at least like to know who's throwing the comments.   It would at least make people keep their fingers to themselves if they know their Screenname would be posted next to their comments for rebuttal.

DarK LorD


----------



## Tripitaka of AA (Feb 21, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Anonymity pisses me off
> ...DarK LorD



...and they say that the Americans don't understand Irony!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, Clyde. I think Noble just poked a finger in yer ribs.

I heard someone say something to the effect, once, that how a man handles money of others speaks of his character. 80% can't be trusted to do the right thing; large sums too tempting. 10% will do the right thing, out of fear of consequences. Only the remaining 10% will conduct themselves honorably, because they are honorable men. 

I get bogus brownie points from anonymous nay-sayers, too; it's a by-product of having an opinion on a public forum. When they sign their work, I have the chance to respect them for the honor displayed in their behavior. When they do not, I have the chance to consider them part of the 80%.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Bill Lear (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a green point for you Clyde.

 :fart:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2005)

To date I think I might have once OR twice given a rep point without putting my name next to the comment... probably because I simply forgot to. To err is human... I think.  :idunno:


----------



## GAB (Feb 22, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> To date I think I might have once OR twice given a rep point without putting my name next to the comment... probably because I simply forgot to. To err is human... I think. :idunno:


Hi,
Are you saying you did it:idunno:...

Just figure they are afraid of you Clyde...

Sorry I sent you one awhile back----GREEN----and I have to wait until I spread the butter to someone else LOL... 

Regards, Garyartyon:


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 22, 2005)

"anonypusses .... with complete anonymity........ like to know who's throwing the comments......their Screenname would be posted next to their comments for rebuttal".
I actually find my self agreeing wit the theme of DKL's post.
Rich.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Here's a green point for you Clyde.
> 
> :fart:


I got your green point LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## OC Kid (Feb 22, 2005)

ive gotten a few rep points with insults done in anonymity. I just consider the character and dont put much weight on it.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't give a lot of points out either way.  Generally I'd rather just post an opinion.  I've noticed that every negative I've been given was anonymous. So it goes. Most people are afraid to stand behind their own opinions and actions. I don't always agree with Clyde but at least he's up front and honest.

Jeff


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder if it's worth getting too worked up about. 

I know that those who love me (if there are any) will still love me (probably) no matter how many +/- rep points I get (I hope).  

I haven't given any yet, but it looks it might be fun to do it anon.  But I'm a glutton for rebuttle, so I'll probably attach my name.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I know you guys have the capability to post the name of the person that reps you, it would be nice not to have to put up with anonypusses that -rep you with complete anonymity.     I could care less if I get -repped or not, but I'd at least like to know who's throwing the comments.   It would at least make people keep their fingers to themselves if they know their Screenname would be posted next to their comments for rebuttal.
> 
> DarK LorD



Clyde:  since you are always right, what do you care what anyone else thinks about you or about anything else?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Clyde: since you are always right, what do you care what anyone else thinks about you or about anything else?


I'd just like to know at least who's giving rep to either thank them or confront them. And, you're right, I'm always right,  Narcissism can do wonders for your self esteem LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 22, 2005)

well from what i get from this post you seem like the type of person who if givin a neg rep point would come back and ding who ever sent you the point, so should i ever give out neg rep points to you or anyone else i pry wouldnt post my name. But i also think that neg rep points are pointess because i believe that if you cant say something positively you shouldnt be saying it so neg rep points are of no use to me.


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I know you guys have the capability to post the name of the person that reps you, it would be nice not to have to put up with anonypusses that -rep you with complete anonymity.     I could care less if I get -repped or not, but I'd at least like to know who's throwing the comments.   It would at least make people keep their fingers to themselves if they know their Screenname would be posted next to their comments for rebuttal.
> 
> DarK LorD


If you could care less..then why bother :idunno: 
I don't even know how to "rep" someone, nor do I care to.
But if your getting negatively repped, then you probably already know the answer to "why"

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> If you could care less..then why bother :idunno:
> I don't even know how to "rep" someone, nor do I care to.
> But if your getting negatively repped, then you probably already know the answer to "why"
> 
> Just my 2 cents


DUH, read above post.    I would at least like to confront those whose -rep, they wouldn't do it if they had to post their Screenname cuz most ain't got the stones.

DarK LorD


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> DUH, read above post.    I would at least like to confront those whose -rep, they wouldn't do it if they had to post their Screenname cuz most ain't got the stones.
> 
> DarK LorD



I dunno Clyde.  I think YOU get plenty of feedback on the forum.  Have you taken time to add it all up?  The rep points are a good scorecard about how people FEEL about what you say in the forums.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I I could care less if I get -repped or not, but I'd at least like to know who's throwing the comments.
> 
> DarK LorD


 


 I'm sorry Dark but this is a contradiction in itself.  If you don't care then why does it matter who gave what reps?  Perhaps I am wrong but judging by this thread you care very much about rep points, and there is nothing wrong with that.  I can understand that your personal views on matters may not be how everyone else sees things and that leads to negative reps points by those who are too closed minded to see things in another ways.  However I don't see how griping about it and calling names (anonypusses) about those who are too afraid to own up to their negative comments will cause them to act differently, if anything it will give them more of a cause to leave anonymous reps.

 I freely admit that I dont like getting negative rep points; however I use the negative points to examine my responses to see if I could have handled the response better, or if I need to take a different perspective on the matter.


 Just my opinion and I could be wrong

 -Josh-


----------



## pete (Feb 22, 2005)

rep points are CRAP.   i disagree with whoever said everyone should keep everything positive... that's CRAP too.  the purpose of these boards are to share ideas and learn from the experiences of others.  if you see someone with CRAP on his face, tell him to wash it off.  maybe the kid with the belt tied wrong will ask his instructor how to tie it correctly, or maybe the instructor is reading this stuff too and will take more time to show his students.  or maybe people will take more time to improve their technique before putting CRAP out there for the world to see...  doesn't that help everyone.

pete


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> rep points are CRAP. i disagree with whoever said everyone should keep everything positive... that's CRAP too. the purpose of these boards are to share ideas and learn from the experiences of others. if you see someone with CRAP on his face, tell him to wash it off. maybe the kid with the belt tied wrong will ask his instructor how to tie it correctly, or maybe the instructor is reading this stuff too and will take more time to show his students. or maybe people will take more time to improve their technique before putting CRAP out there for the world to see... doesn't that help everyone.
> 
> pete


Who loves ya baby?

DarK Lord <-----------needs to perfect video content before uploading even a test LOL.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> I dunno Clyde. I think YOU get plenty of feedback on the forum. Have you taken time to add it all up? The rep points are a good scorecard about how people FEEL about what you say in the forums.


Most of what I say is well recieved, and if not, I really could care less, I'm just giving my opinion, like it or not.    Honesty is not a virtue, it's a curse.

DarK LorD


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2005)

Aha, I think these rep point things are turning out to be fun!  Anon or non-anon, it beats people taping "kick me" signs to my back when I'm sleeping.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Honesty is not a virtue, it's a curse.
> 
> DarK LorD


 INDEED!


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Dark but this is a contradiction in itself. If you don't care then why does it matter who gave what reps? Perhaps I am wrong but judging by this thread you care very much about rep points, and there is nothing wrong with that. I can understand that your personal views on matters may not be how everyone else sees things and that leads to negative reps points by those who are too closed minded to see things in another ways. However I don't see how griping about it and calling names (anonypusses) about those who are too afraid to own up to their negative comments will cause them to act differently, if anything it will give them more of a cause to leave anonymous reps.
> 
> I freely admit that I dont like getting negative rep points; however I use the negative points to examine my responses to see if I could have handled the response better, or if I need to take a different perspective on the matter.
> 
> ...


It's not the insults or criticisms I concern myself with, it's the fact people don't have the gonads to at least let us know who's throwing the insults.    I just come right out and say it, I don't use the rep system to do it, I post it.

DarK LorD


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Most of what I say is well recieved, and if not, I really could care less, I'm just giving my opinion, like it or not.    Honesty is not a virtue, it's a curse.
> 
> DarK LorD



Clyde:  If most of what you say is so well received, why do you have the second worst "reputation" on the MarialTalk member list?  That is an achievment that must be earned I think.  And, if you don't really care, why does this thread exist?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Clyde: If most of what you say is so well received, why do you have the second worst "reputation" on the MarialTalk member list? That is an achievment that must be earned I think. And, if you don't really care, why does this thread exist?


I hate anonypusses, and when you critique someone, have the courtesy to at least let them know who is critiquing them and why.    I do, hence the reason for the -reps LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2005)

Honesty is not the problem ... the problem is HOW you tell the person, and what your agenda is when telling them.  

 It varies, and not everyone is aware of their own agenda or motivation behind confronting others.  Or it is a way of manipulating to get a desired outcome?  

 Honesty is a tricky thing and can be used to hurt as easily as to help ... and is only a curse if you make it one.

 -Michael


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it is kind of funny...I've received three positive rep points for my posts on this thread...

Two of them were anonymous.   
%think%


----------



## dubljay (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> I think it is kind of funny...I've received three positive rep points for my posts on this thread...
> 
> Two of them were anonymous.
> %think%


 LOL I've recieved a couple as well... both anon.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 22, 2005)

Honesty is not a virtue said:
			
		

> Maybe so, Clyde, but I'd sure rather be cursed for being honest than be praised for being dishonest. Keep the honesty coming! I've signed each and every post on every forum I've ever been on. Never gave any rep points to anyone one way or the other, but you can  bet I'd post my name if I did. In fact, here I go!
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd have thought that martial artists who go out of their way first to read, then to post, then to attack, should have the wherewithal to stand behind what they think and write in public with their names--you know, kinda an, "if you can't say anything nice, at least stand up for your ideas yourself," policy--but never mind.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 22, 2005)

Clyde as you know, I don't believe in negative anomyous rep, so I agree with you there, but, I have to follow Pete's lead here and hand you some soap and water LOL. 

It's obvious to me why someone gave you negative rep.  It's not *what *you say to people that's the issue here I bet, it's *how* you say it.  I think we can all figure out what the negative rep was given for, although unfortunatlely we won't know who gave it.  I'm sorry for that, and maybe after reading this thread people will see it's ok to sign your name.  I do have to say though, I don't give negative rep, but I don't know, if that was my kid I might have dinged you for your response.  It was hot.  I would have let you know it though.  Ask yourself, if you were a proud parent of a _five year old_ would you care how he tied his own belt?  Further as a parent, how would that comment alone have made you feel?   My little guy at five tied his own belt and even the belts of other older children, but if he couldn't have done it properly at that age I wouldn't have held it against him, besides in this case if that's how the boy's teacher wants it done then there's no problem at all.  Why not try and find out the reason it's tied that way first before responding with criticism?   If you have an issue with how he ties his belt that's fine, but _educate _him, his teacher, his parents - otherwise it's just unconstructive criticism.  No one says you have to be happy, happy all the time, but IMHO respectful replies get you heard.  I think you have a lot to offer in terms of Kenpo.  It's great to see when you've been heard! :asian: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> I'd have thought that martial artists who go out of their way first to read, then to post, then to attack, should have the wherewithal to stand behind what they think and write in public with their names--you know, kinda an, "if you can't say anything nice, at least stand up for your ideas yourself," policy--but never mind.



rmcrobertson,

One might think this would be obvious, but this DarK LorD, people speak of does not sign his posts in his signature nor does he have his name in the public profile for people to know who he is.

It might be another person who just like him wishes to remain unknown, yet express their opinion.


----------



## pete (Feb 22, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> One might think this would be obvious, but this DarK LorD, people speak of does not sign his posts in his signature nor does he have his name in the public profile for people to know who he is.


nobody's saying you have to fully identify yourself on public posts, but rep shots are personal... at least give your screen name, or just keep it public.

pete


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2005)

Thread is being moved to the Locker Room as it does not pertain to Kenpo.

 -Michael Billings
 -MT Super Moderator-


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 22, 2005)

When I get negative reps, it is usually on topics from the study. Now, I am example of why a bell curve gets narrower at the ends, that is where I live and think and breathe. I realize my points of view are not in the mainstream. 

What irks me the most, is that people won't discuss the issue at hand; they don't think through my comments and refute them. Many don't argue why their point of view is more reasonable than mine. They just figure a red square does the trick. 

Dark Kenpo Lord ... I have probably given you anonymous negative rep points in the past. I am at the point now, where I will not give the point anonymously. 

But remember, it is always better to be either 'hot' or 'cold'; nobody wants luke-warm.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> nobody's saying you have to fully identify yourself on public posts, but rep shots are personal... at least give your screen name, or just keep it public.
> 
> pete



I sign mine, both positive and negative. Yet, someitmes in a hurry I might forget to put it in, but not on purpose, I do make mistakes. Yet, I do not hold everyone up to the same belief that I hold. If they choose to live somewhere else, woek somewhere else, or behave differently, then fine. Now on occasion I do act in a offical manner for those who do act differently and against the policies of this forum, but in the best interest of the forum. Yet, in my personal posts, I allow for others to have different thoughts then mine. Although some people not you, have made it clear that if you do not think like them then you are just plain wrong. I think their actions speak for them, in this case, but I do not try to change them, unless it is against the policy then I try to nudge the in the direction of acceptable behavior.

 :asian:


----------



## pete (Feb 22, 2005)

just seems a little rediculous to have a forum where a screen name is required in order to post publicly, but not privately... ???

pete


----------



## GAB (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Clyde,

While we are talking about your failure to provide a name to your profile LOL.. 

Clyde, Hint Hint It was probably *** and that is not for my initials either...

But hea, if and when you are avaliable in early March I have got to meet you Dude... I will be in the area the week of the 7th. How about it???

Have you forgotten our agreement??? Video's you got some videos???

As to the thread I understand and therefore, I will probably get dinged for the empathy and care for a fellow cursed Kenpoist...Don't like belts when do you think they will go the velcro???With a knot???

Do you tie yours on the right, left, or in the middle??? Just joking Clyde LOL...

Regards, Gary%-}


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> just seems a little rediculous to have a forum where a screen name is required in order to post publicly, but not privately... ???
> 
> pete



 I believe that the policy the last I checked was the PM's e-mails and Reputation was private communication and not directly monitored by the staff. If there is or was a problem then report it, and the senoir staff will investigate to ee if abuse or harassment has occurred.

I also find it a little ridiculous, that grown adults can act certain ways on the internet. Some attack, some snipe, some are just disagreeable, others are insulting, do not think about content before posting it. Yet, most are human and when reminded recognize their mistake and move on. Others continue their actions and or argue a point to just continue the arguement.

Now, I have been known to act differently myself, and usually it is a direct reflection of how people are treating me, so I do not presume that everyone will be perfect.

So, Pete I am just trying to answer your comments, not be a jerk about it. If you have a problem with a comment in a REP statement, for content or such then please report it. If you have suggestions, then either post them in the support forum or send them directly to a staff member for consideration by the staff at large.

Just a side note, check the support forum I think there is a therad or two there might answer if the software can support you idea. I am off to work again.

Peace
 :asian:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Clyde as you know, I don't believe in negative anomyous rep, so I agree with you there, but, I have to follow Pete's lead here and hand you some soap and water LOL.
> 
> It's obvious to me why someone gave you negative rep. It's not *what *you say to people that's the issue here I bet, it's *how* you say it. I think we can all figure out what the negative rep was given for, although unfortunatlely we won't know who gave it. I'm sorry for that, and maybe after reading this thread people will see it's ok to sign your name. I do have to say though, I don't give negative rep, but I don't know, if that was my kid I might have dinged you for your response. It was hot. I would have let you know it though. Ask yourself, if you were a proud parent of a _five year old_ would you care how he tied his own belt? Further as a parent, how would that comment alone have made you feel? My little guy at five tied his own belt and even the belts of other older children, but if he couldn't have done it properly at that age I wouldn't have held it against him, besides in this case if that's how the boy's teacher wants it done then there's no problem at all. Why not try and find out the reason it's tied that way first before responding with criticism? If you have an issue with how he ties his belt that's fine, but _educate _him, his teacher, his parents - otherwise it's just unconstructive criticism. No one says you have to be happy, happy all the time, but IMHO respectful replies get you heard. I think you have a lot to offer in terms of Kenpo. It's great to see when you've been heard! :asian:
> 
> MJ :asian:


Hey MJ, we've spoken before and I hope you're well.

My point in that post was simple, I hear about all the accomplishments, how many belts, placement in a tournament, etc. etc., and all I see is a child that hasn't learn to tie their belt. Whether that be the child, the instructor, a combination, whatever, I placed no blame, I only stated the fact. Norma at least told me what she thought in posts, and I applaud her for standing up for her and her son, but this rep thing is a different issue.   I'm not the parent of a 5 year old, and I never will be if all goes according to plan, and I don't need to be a parent to understand.

I know MT has the capability to put who is repping you, and they should do so to keep anonypusses from doing it just to spite others or get their little ninja kicks.

DarK LorD


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hey MJ, we've spoken before and I hope you're well.
> 
> My point in that post was simple, I hear about all the accomplishments, how many belts, placement in a tournament, etc. etc., and all I see is a child that hasn't learn to tie their belt.    Whether that be the child, the instructor, a combination, whatever, I placed no blame,  I only stated the fact.   Norma at least told me what she thought in posts, and I applaud her for standing up for her and her son, but this rep thing is a different issue.
> 
> ...



Wow Clyde.  Most 5 year olds can't tie their shoes and many can't tell left from right in the time needed to properly do a new technique. Most 5 year olds can't pay attention for an hour in group class and most would rather run for a hug than do a kata in front of an audience and panel of scowling Black Belts.

And you focused on a badly tied belt?   -1 rep point for you dude.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Wow Clyde. Most 5 year olds can't tie their shoes and many can't tell left from right in the time needed to properly do a new technique. Most 5 year olds can't pay attention for an hour in group class and most would rather run for a hug than do a kata in front of an audience and panel of scowling Black Belts.
> 
> And you focused on a badly tied belt? -1 rep point for you dude.


Just let me know who's doing it, that's all I ask dude.

DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Honesty is not the problem ... the problem is HOW you tell the person, and what your agenda is when telling them.
> 
> It varies, and not everyone is aware of their own agenda or motivation behind confronting others. Or it is a way of manipulating to get a desired outcome?
> 
> ...


Cmon Mike, we don't live in HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY LAND. Why does everyone have to be nice when they tell the truth? Even when the truth is right under their nose, with most people you have to shove it in their face for them to see it, and even then they deny it or make excuses for it, I just don't get sanctimonious about it. Oh well, such as life, the amoeba lives forever and the tiger is nearly extinct, gonna have to put that in my sig now LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## Thunderbolt (Feb 22, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Clyde: If most of what you say is so well received, why do you have the second worst "reputation" on the MarialTalk member list? That is an achievment that must be earned I think. And, if you don't really care, why does this thread exist?


if Clyde is the second worst "reputatio" on MT, who is the first.?
thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Cmon Mike, we don't live in HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY LAND. Why does everyone have to be nice when they tell the truth? Even when the truth is right under their nose, with most people you have to shove it in their face for them to see it, and even then they deny it or make excuses for it, I just don't get sanctimonious about it. Oh well, such as life, the amoeba lives forever and the tiger is nearly extinct, gonna have to put that in my sig now LOL.
> 
> DarK LorD



Clyde,

Yes, sometimes even when you tell someone the truth, and show them the truth, they still do not see it, for they just do not see it in themselves that way. You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make them drink.


 :asian:


----------



## pete (Feb 22, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make them drink.


 or you could just wait there with that stubborn horse till he dies of dehydration, only to realize he was an ***.  

well i for one ain't gettin any younger...

pete.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> or you could just wait there with that stubborn horse till he dies of dehydration, only to realize he was an ***.
> 
> well i for one ain't gettin any younger...
> 
> pete.


Now that is classic wisdom, keep it comin' Pete, we need more of it.

DarK LorD


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 22, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> well from what i get from this post you seem like the type of person who if givin a neg rep point would come back and ding who ever sent you the point, so should i ever give out neg rep points to you or anyone else i pry wouldnt post my name.


This isn't really going to be a concern, however.  Dark Kenpo Lord won't be influencing anybody's rep for awhile.  According to reppanomics, DKL is unable to influence others rep while in the red.  It takes a lot of sunshine to overcome a couple of red dots. :cheers:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> This isn't really going to be a concern, however. Dark Kenpo Lord won't be influencing anybody's rep for awhile. According to reppanomics, DKL is unable to influence others rep while in the red. It takes a lot of sunshine to overcome a couple of red dots. :cheers:


OOOOH, all that spiritual goodness, why do you think I chose the name Dark Kenpo Lord.    Yea, you can see I'm so concerned with building someone's reputation for a friggin' forum, cmon.

DarK Lord


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 22, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hey MJ, we've spoken before and I hope you're well.


  I am thanks, and same to you.  



> My point in that post was simple, I hear about all the accomplishments, how many belts, placement in a tournament, etc. etc., and all I see is a child that hasn't learn to tie their belt. Whether that be the child, the instructor, a combination, whatever, I placed no blame, I only stated the fact. Norma at least told me what she thought in posts, and I applaud her for standing up for her and her son, but this rep thing is a different issue. I'm not the parent of a 5 year old, and I never will be if all goes according to plan, and I don't need to be a parent to understand.


Clyde I appreciate this response.  Thanks for taking the time.  First, like I said before, I 100% agree with you on the rep points.  Identify yourselves.  In fact, I think there'd be a certain satisfaction in signing reputation messages.  It would solve a lot of these types of problems.  

Secondly, I suspected what you were getting at in that first thread, but we've spoken and to a certain extent I get where you are coming from, but most people haven't spoken to you or met you and have to go only by what they read.  You gave such little information or insight into your thoughts in that post. This post above is perfect, you gave us more to go by and let us into some of the thoughts behind that statement.  It makes more sense to the reader this way.  Whether we agree with the points you make or not, we have a place to begin a discussion, or at the very least have a better understanding of your point of view.  

Also, you are right you don't need to be a parent to understand how one might feel.  I'm sorry if I made you feel that, but you do need some experience with five year olds to know what they are capable of to understand what is reasonable to expect from a child that age.  As a former Kindergarten teacher I can tell you, it is true LOL, I've tied lots of shoes in my day!  Tying is one skill that requires a lot of attention at that age.  

Perhaps for another thread do you think that maybe we shouldn't have kids in tournaments and such at very young ages?  If that's your greater point, it's reasonable and debatable. 

MJ  :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 23, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> OOOOH, all that spiritual goodness, why do you think I chose the name Dark Kenpo Lord. Yea, you can see I'm so concerned with building someone's reputation for a friggin' forum, cmon.
> 
> DarK Lord


I'm glad for you, however, I was responding to someone else.  Your concerns are none of mine.


----------



## Karazenpo (Feb 23, 2005)

Pacificshore stated: I don't even know how to "rep" someone, nor do I care to.


Don't feel bad, I don't either, lol.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 23, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> This isn't really going to be a concern, however. Dark Kenpo Lord won't be influencing anybody's rep for awhile. According to reppanomics, DKL is unable to influence others rep while in the red. It takes a lot of sunshine to overcome a couple of red dots. :cheers:


 i really dont know much about how the rep thingy works, so thanks for the info


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> or you could just wait there with that stubborn horse till he dies of dehydration, only to realize he was an ***.
> 
> well i for one ain't gettin any younger...
> 
> pete.




Pete and Clyde,

Thank you both for making my point.
:asian:


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay.  I'm pretty new to this board.  What is a rep, or rep point?  Help a brother out.


Hawk


----------



## dubljay (Feb 27, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Okay.  I'm pretty new to this board.  What is a rep, or rep point?  Help a brother out.
> 
> 
> Hawk


 See this thread

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------



## Bester (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are posting under anything but your own name then you have no right to complain about "annonypussys".

Post under your own name, sign your posts or STFUDA.

Some "Anonymouses" squeek just to be noticed I think.  

So, "Nose Picker", "Rusty Blade", "Dork Lard", et-all, keep whining.  I'll just keep on trolling along. :rofl:


----------



## GAB (Feb 27, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> If you are posting under anything but your own name then you have no right to complain about "annonypussys".
> 
> Post under your own name, sign your posts or STFUDA.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I will say this, if you don't support the martialtalk and I mean by paying some dues and become a supporting member.

Then I do believe some of what Bester is talking about is valid..I just got hammered for 10 points about a post I made...

I am sure it was a moderator but that is better then getting suspended...Little wake up call...Kind of like caffine in the morning only with a jolt...

Regards, Gary


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2005)

* Mod Note

Thread Locked as it's doing Nothing for anyone.

~Tess
MT S. Mod
*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2005)

I have said this repeatedly over the last year....it is starting to get tiring.
If you believe someone is abusing the rep system, you need to let us know.
We can not investigate if we aren't aware of it. 
We do not read rep for kicks.

Gary, last warning. Quit disrupting threads with your belief that this forums staff is "out to get you".  Your continuous slamming is rapidly wearing out your welcome here. I told you where to go to seek investigation of your concerns. 

Now, for the record, you did just get hit by me for -18 for that last crack, and I did sign it.


----------

